# Opera web browser - free, no ads



## daveb (Sep 21, 2005)

Fans of the Opera web browser rejoice. Opera now has no ads and has dropped the licensing fee. 

If you're wanting to drop IE and find Firefox too memory intensive this may be the browser for you:

http://www.opera.com/


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 21, 2005)

Dave,

Do you know, is Opera still really buggy with bulletin boards, yahoo mail and other java-like (or rich text) sites?


----------



## daveb (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Dave,
> 
> Do you know, is Opera still really buggy with bulletin boards, yahoo mail and other java-like (or rich text) sites?



Fred,

I've heard good things about this latest version in regards to fixing some of those issues but haven't used it enough to say if it's better than before. I'm giving it a test-run for a few days myself.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 21, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks for the link. I started with Opera6/7, then switched to FireFox, but recently swithced back to Opera (FF was too much of a memory hog). I'm liking the new Opera. But I still use ThunderBird for my mail client. I tried the OperaMail in ver 7, when it first came out, but I could not get used to it (to used to outlook style email client). That is when I switched to FF/TB. But now I'm back to using Opera.


----------

